# Merry-go-round motor



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I want to build a small merry-go-round for my haunt next year. Any ideas on what type of motor to use?


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I have used Christmas Tree stand motors to do this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if a microwave oven motor would also work? And maybe a rotisserie motor?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How big is a "Small" merry-go-round? That is or will be the major factor in the equation.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> How big is a "Small" merry-go-round? That is or will be the major factor in the equation.


I am thinking about 5' or 6' in diameter. 
I think the Christmas tree motor might do the trick.

Thanks guys!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't know if a Christmas tree stand would have the torque needed to rotate something of that size and weight. You might consider using a combination of a heavy duty lazy suzan set of bearings and the motor/drive and gear from a garage door opener. Let the bearing setup carry/support the weight and let the motor do the rotating.
There are industrial turntables available but they may be overkill on both potential and cost. A lot will depend upon how heavy you make the ride, and how well you keep it balanced. Will it be a traditional setup or will it be a ménage (mixed animals or creatures)?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> I don't know if a Christmas tree stand would have the torque needed to rotate something of that size and weight. You might consider using a combination of a heavy duty lazy suzan set of bearings and the motor/drive and gear from a garage door opener. Let the bearing setup carry/support the weight and let the motor do the rotating.
> There are industrial turntables available but they may be overkill on both potential and cost. A lot will depend upon how heavy you make the ride, and how well you keep it balanced. Will it be a traditional setup or will it be a ménage (mixed animals or creatures)?


Most of it will be made out of foam an PVC so I'm sure weight won't be an issue.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would think bearings will have more effect than the weight. 1000 pounds on a good bearing will probably still rotate like butter. 100 pounds on a sticky bearing is going to need a pretty big motor.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

You could start with this.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/16350975?...1=g&wl2=&wl3=17421020710&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem
Than use a wiper motor and bicycle gears and chain to further reduce the gearing.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's a thread in "General Prop Discussion" that you may want to reference as you go:

The Scarousel - The Carnival of Risk started by Devils Chariot


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you guys are thinking it is going to be bigger and heavier then what it will be. It is going to be for looks and have a couple of scary clown props riding on it. I don't think it will be over 50 lbs. It will be like the one spirit had a couple of years ago.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> I think you guys are thinking it is going to be bigger and heavier then what it will be. It is going to be for looks and have a couple of scary clown props riding on it. I don't think it will be over 50 lbs. It will be like the one spirit had a couple of years ago.


Mine is about 7 ft. wide cut from two sheets of 3/8" plywood made to look like a simple kids playground merrygoround with PVC push bars. I mounted three 3 ft skellies and spin it with a xmas tree motorized stand. Been working as part of my creepy kids playground for years now. It's probably 30 to 40 pounds at most with the skellies onboard.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

HomeyDaClown said:


> Mine is about 7 ft. wide cut from two sheets of 3/8" plywood made to look like a simple kids playground merrygoround with PVC push bars. I mounted three 3 ft skellies and spin it with a xmas tree motorized stand. Been working as part of my creepy kids playground for years now. It's probably 30 to 40 pounds at most with the skellies onboard.


That is what I am trying to achieve.


----------

